# Tankmate for a bachelor convict?



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

It's a long story, but basically I ended up with a single male convict in a 10 gallon tank. His name is Sneeze.

He shared the tank with a centimeter-long convict baby (actually the 'baby' was about a year old, but I didn't properly feed him when he was young), and they got along well. 

The adult male is about two inches or so. When I first had him in the 10 by himself, he was so traumatized by past happenings (again: the long story  ) that I had to cover all three un-backgrounded sides with manila folders for about half a month. After that, he relaxed a bit and was just pretty lackluster. 

When I found the 'baby' and added him to the 10, the adult male really liked it. The 'baby' was pretty low-key and liked to nibble my fingers, and they would bicker (little chases about the tank that lasted maybe five seconds) a bit but honestly, got along perfectly. 

The adult male became colored up and had these beautiful iridescent spots on his anal fin. Then the 'baby' passed away. It was about two or three weeks ago. 

Now, the adult male is looking lackluster. When he was in with the 'baby', he would come to the front and beg for food. Now, he balks away from any shadow that passes across his tank. 

I know I probably can't achieve the same amazing relationship with the adult male and the centimeter-convict 'baby'. Could I possibly make a partition in the tank and have a 'tankmate' (but not having actually having physical contact) for the adult male? 

I just feel so bad for Sneeze. He _really_ liked the 'baby'; I mean, they really really got along like human siblings.

Any suggestions? Thanks in advance!


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

Schooling fish or livebearers are the best bet for tankmates, chances are around 99% that another cichlid in the 10 with the convict wouldn't work. Putting in loads of cover (artificial plants, etc.) may also be helpful, fish feel more secure with plenty of hiding places available.


----------

